# wie öffne ich eine website



## eigentlich billig (16. Jun 2007)

hallo!

ich hab mal ne simple frage,

wie lautet der befehl in java, wie man eine website öffnet:

z.b. start url:"http: blablabal" ;


ich weiss nicht wie das geht,
geht darum im applet n button zu erstellen und bei klick des buttons auf eine bestimmte seite verwiesen zu werden

ganz toll wäre es wenn die neue seite in einem neuem TAb (mozilla) oder neuem fenster erscheint.

plz help


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2007)

*verschieb*

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/a...#showDocument(java.net.URL, java.lang.String)
An den AppletContext kommst du übrigens mit getAppletContext()


----------



## Guest (16. Jun 2007)

```
public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent e) {
					System.out.println("mouseClicked()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub mouseClicked()
					
					void showDocument
					
					(URL = "http://www.web.de" ,String = "_top");
					
					
				}
```

und wie mach ich das jetzt bei dem action event also sobald die mouse geklickt wird void showDocument?

irgendwie bezweifel ich das, aber auf der angegbenen webpage steht leider auch ncht mehr als die void-methode ( is void überhaupt ne methode)

oder wie schreib ich das jezt konkret darein?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2007)

Da du von Java offensichtlich nicht die geringste Ahnung hast, würde mich dann doch interessieren wo du das Applet her hast?  ???:L


----------

